# "Lite Catch" gets a second COBIA!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

weather was terrible yesterday! but we were able to get a nice fish! i'll let WayneO give the details.





































this fish was Team "Lite Catch's" biggest cobia and my personal best at 86.33 pounds!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Team LITE CATCH is on Fire this year. Great job Scott and crew.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job man, way to go! Beautiful fish. An 86# fish is an awesome cobe, congratulations. :letsdrink


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to guys!!!!!! congratulations.

You guys definitely put the time in and deserve the rewards of quality fish like that.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job scott team lite catch sure has the mojo going this year.. 

rich


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a recap ofthe 86.33 pound cobia "Team LiteCatch" brought to the scales on Sunday.Started theday early, on the water fishing a littlebefore 8;00 a.m., this alone is pretty impressive for the LiteCatch crew!!! ScottswifeTobbe and my son Ross were on board with hopes of either a lady angler or junior angler catch and entry into tournament. Conditions not the best with low cloudswhich caused the the Gulf to resemble amirror....not good for sitefishing forcobia. Wind was a little stiff out of the east, and some nice rollers moving in from the southeast so we did have some hope. Just before 9:00 a.m. I luckily spotted the white belly of a cobia turn and roll right next to the boat, fired a jig indirection the fish was darting towards, but no luck. Looked like a decent fish, but couldn't tell due to low vis. We rounded up the boat and there she is again right on top paddling west, fired jig again, fish rolled on jig, couldn't tell if she really hit jig or not, to play it safe, I set the hook, no fish. Rounded up one more time in search of, there she is!!! This time Scott has eel ready and plants it directly in front of her, she rolls on eel, looks like its "game on", Scott reels up slack to set hook and nothing, fish didn't eat!! Scott had been marking the 3 previous sightings on the GPS in the tower so we navigated back to the last mark and worked our way west. There she is again!!! Back on top and swimming west. The great Cobia Gods were on our side as Scott lofted the eel in her direction again (and I mean lofted), seemed like the eel was in the air for 10 minutes before it hit the water!!! But thecast was on target and the beast finally ate and hook was set, fish on!!! Was the strongest fish we have ever dealt with, took Scott close to an hour to get her to the boat, she never raised her head, continued to point and swim towards the bottom. Because of this we decided not to nether,and got out the gaffs. I planted the first one in the mid section of her tail, pulled her along side the boat, and Ross had second gaff ready, and stuck her in the head area and we hoisted her on board!!! Weighed her with the on board scale at 75 pounds, but we all knew she was bigger. Fished a few more hours, in the mist, rain, cloud cover, just plain nasty. Headed home, docked boat,ran up to Outcast and weighed her in at 86.33 pounds!! Team LiteCatch is now in first place with single largest fish, and second place Top Boat Catagory (with only two fish weighed in!)!! Congrats Scott on your largest cobia....to date! Gotta go, we broke a clutch cable on the boatduring the battle, and we need to replace itthat so we can head back out today in search of!! Tight Lines!!

WayneO


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats guys, great job on another big fish!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Job guy's, catching some healthy fish.:letsdrink


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys and girl! We'll see you back at the dock today and hope to catch up with you guys by Friday!



Good luck, right?


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

NICE JOB GUYS, AND TOBBE.:clap:clap


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome fish, congrats Scott!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Scott, Wayne-O,

Please stop posting pics of these juvie cobes...and for crying out loud save some for the rest of us 

Great job guys!

buck


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

WELL DONE guys & gals! What a superb beast!

Thanks for the post & especially the pics!

Can't wait to get out there myself, starting friday.

Continued success to you & your crew.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch Scott !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats Scott and the Litecatch crew. That is a beast of a Cobia. I hope it wins you some cash.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Crappy conditions-nice fish. Congrats to you DIE-HARDS:bowdown


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

NICE FISH!!!

The gods are definately happy with yall. Was out Sunday on the "Get-Away", andunderstand how hard it was to spot fish.CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Scott :bowdown :clap


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

not a bad sunday at all! great fish


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

wow thats a nice cobia. awsome catch.. :bowdown :clap :clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job guys and Miss Tobbe. And to think you were toying with the idea of selling the ole' Litecatch. Oh yea,wheres the other report Egg-Boy?:hungry


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice job Team Litecatch!!! :clap


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

yessir, thats a nice one alright, mmmmmmmmmm, i like to eat em with mustard-n- biscuits. i caught one last year, he was jest a little feller. wasn'tno biggern a squirrel. i'm gonna try agin this year if i don't give out first.


----------



## hookedup dude (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice work, is the one we had on the front cover of "Hooked Up" or is the another fish? Like to put it in, if it's #2? If so, can you send high res photo to [email protected]


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

nice catch guys


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

hooked up, this is my second cobia of the year 86.33 the first one you put on the cover was 80.80. i'll sent the high res. tonight when i get home.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Beautiful catch and congrats on the top spot on the leader board :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish man:bowdown Congrats


----------



## newman4 (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go, nice fish.:clap


----------

